
Australia in Crosshairs with Over 2,300 Dumped Password Hashes | NovaInfosec.com - grecs
http://www.novainfosecportal.com/2012/08/02/xxx-more-password-hashes-dumped/
======
stephenr
Four relatively small lists of hashes (2300 total) f, of which only two are
actually australian sites.

If Australia is "in Crosshairs" based on this, what kind of target was on the
USA when 6 million+ LinkedIn password hashes made a break for freedom?

